# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Driving from BOS to Ogunquit on the 6th for a wedding

## JEK

What's not to be missed along the (short) way?

Screen Shot 2013-08-29 at 8.39.57 AM.jpg

----------


## KevinS

Barnacle Billy's in Perkins Cove, part of Ogunquit.  Stop for a Rum Punch and a Lobster Roll.  Free Valet Parking across the street.

----------


## MIke R

or Portsmouth Brewery... very good food and on site handcrafted beer
Kittery Trading Post is pretty cool too

----------


## amyb

Many moons ago I liked visiting the town of Portsmouth too.

----------


## MIke R

wonderful little throwback seaport...we go often..only an hour and 20 away from home

would love to put a shop there..but everything is covered already

----------


## MIke R

we go here often as well when in Portsmouth....especially right before  Christmas to load up on cheeses......very good store with very exotic stuff...

right next door to an excellent seafood market  too

http://southstreetandvine.com/

----------


## andynap

We stayed in York Harbor the first week of September  a few years ago and ate twice in Ogunquit. The Cliff House is a fine dining restaurant as part of a large resort with spectacular views and Perkins Cove Lobster Pound is where I had my first soft shell lobster. I would recommend both places.

----------


## MIke R

I would go to Arrows if in Ogunquit

http://www.arrowsrestaurant.com/index.cfm

----------


## sbhlvr

Even though we on hiatus from it at the moment, our town of Newburyport. It's a great walking town. Smaller than Portsmouth but very much like it. I highly suggest it. If you're into birding, the Plum Island Nature Reserve is right there in Newbury. Many people drive from quite a distance to check it out. If you want to extend your stay a night, our friend owns a great inn right in town.

----------


## JEK

We are staying at the Cliff House.

----------


## andynap

> We are staying at the Cliff House.



Beautiful place with a great setting. Perkins Cove has a couple of casual eateries- Barnacle Billy's as Kevin said and the Lobster Pound are 2. Its a very quaint area. I don't know how long you will be there but a visit with a swimming suit to Old Orchard Beach is a nice day. There are food stands galore.

----------


## JEK

We have the rehearsal dinner on Friday, the wedding on Saturday and back on Sunday. Not much time for more than a lobster roll on the way into town.

----------


## NHDiane

John - if you're worried about time I would suggest the Lobster Pound on Route 1 in Ogunquit (mentioned by Andy too).  It can be quick and you'll get some great lobster.  www.ogunquitlobsterpound.com.  On your way home, maybe you could explore Portsmouth as it truly is a beautiful little spot with great shops and more good restaurants.  We have dined at The River House on Bow Street and enjoyed it..it's right on the water.  www.riverhouse53bow.com   Or, you could hang out in Ogunquit on Sunday - it's a great spot to stroll and check out some unique spots.

----------


## JEK

May give it a try, but we are on a tight schedule to get back home for yet another event!

----------


## fins85258

Flo's Hot Dog stand

----------


## KevinS

LOL, I figured that it would be better to ease JEK into Ogunquit by way of Barnacle Billy's, rather than pushing a newbie into the deep end at Flo's.

----------

